# Value check: Sig P239



## McE (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a Sig P239 DAK 9mm, black, Truglo tritium fiber optic sights, 3 8-round magazines, leather holster, Hogue grips

I am having a hard time figuring out what a fair price is to list it for. I see they are on Bud's for $977, but see completed gunbroker sales for ~$600.

I looked up the book value at a shop but forgot (looked up more guns than my memory could hold onto)

Also, I've been offered a trade for a P226, which seems to me a lower value gun but more desireable. Good trade or no?
Are there people out there actually seeking a P239 when there are so many lighter plastic guns with higher capacities?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

To answer your last question first, yes people still carry Sig 239s. It's a good quality, very reliable gun. To set a price for yours, I suggest you back out the holster, or at least describe it by manufacturer and type; IWB, OWB, etc.

Not sure what type of Hogue grips you have. If it's just the rubber wrap-around ones they sell for around $20 so that won't change the price much. Do you still have the factory grip panels? How about the original case, manual etc.? And finally, what is the condition of the gun? Field strip it and check the "smiley" wear on the barrel. Run your fingernail across the smiley and see if you can actually feel a worn area. If not, it probably is a reasonably low round count gun, or was lubed well before shooting. Is the gun finish good? Any holster wear or scratches? All that stuff will be used to set the value. 

Until you describe the above, it's pretty hard to even give you a ballpark, IMO.


----------



## McE (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't care too much about value adjusting for the accessories, those are just freebies far as I'm concerned. The magazines and TFO sights do add value, of course.

As for condition, 95%-98%. It is a well taken care of gun with low round count, finish is good and do have all the original stuff (grips and case and paperwork). Given the wide range I've found as mentioned in the first post, any ballpark is an improvement. I'm not expecting anywhere near $977, but is $600? $700? $800? normal prices on them?

I got it as part of a collection, so I don't even have the 'what I paid' baseline.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

McE said:


> I have a Sig P239 DAK 9mm, black, Truglo tritium fiber optic sights, 3 8-round magazines, leather holster, Hogue grips
> 
> I am having a hard time figuring out what a fair price is to list it for. I see they are on Bud's for $977, but see completed gunbroker sales for ~$600.
> 
> ...


The best thing to do is go to local gun stores and browse just to see what they list the pistols for to get an idea. Ask the dealer what they would give you for it, and what they would list the pistol for. Most will be up front and honest with you.

To answer you question about the P226, the P226 is a more expensive pistol when compared new, but they are for two entirely different purposes. The P226 is a full sized service pistol where the P239 is more for concealment. The P226 is the pistol the US Navy SEALs and British SAS use for their official sidearm if that helps to understand how great it is as a service pistol. Both are great pistols!!! But, if the P226 is in good shape, I would trade the P239 in a heartbeat! The P226 will typically bring more money than a P239. Not always, depending on the shape of the pistol, but on the whole, you'll see the P226 listed for more than a P239. That said, if you just want a good single stack concealment pistol, the P239 is a great choice. As to who will buy it, sure a lot of people want the plastic guns, but there are a lot who really do not like them also. There are sites you can list it for sale, and you can always try your luck at a gun show. Don't let full retail prices get you stoked. You should be able to get anywhere from $350-$600 for it depending on what kind of shape it's in, and who is looking to buy it. Keep in mind, people who buy used guns from individuals are looking for the blockbuster deals, so they don't want to pay high dollar. If they did, they'd go buy from a dealer. You might be better off trading it in for a pistol you would like to have unless you just want to get rid of the gun.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

My WAG, given your description, would be between $550 and $650. To me that would be a fair deal for the buyer and the seller.

And regarding the trade, I'd do it if I wanted a 226. FWIW, I carry either a 229 DAK or a 239 TT DA/SA. The 229 isn't as comfortable, but the larger mag capacity of the 229 is more "comforting". Both are great carry pistols.


----------

